# what is it ,how much should i pay--thanks for any help



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2014)

branchewalter@yahoo.com


----------



## jkent (Mar 2, 2014)

There has been discussion on these bikes lately. It seems several have been showing up for sale.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54746-Value-Range-(Everyone-s-Favorite-Topic)
Kinda hard to get a good idea of the condition of the bike, the pictures wont blow up to a bigger size.
JKent


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2014)

*Please Walter*



walter branche said:


> View attachment 140372View attachment 140373branchewalter@yahoo.com




You have been on the net long enough. 
Please make an effort to post decent pictures.

THANKS!


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2014)

*thanks it was hard gettin what i got ,*

the bike is in nice ridden condition ,the paint is pretty decent , is it a 500.00 bike , is the chain guard and bb bracket covers and battery pod interchangeable with the other higher end styles ??thanks ,, i was going to offer 500.00 i do not want to seem cheap or anything ,i want to be on the up and up ,, the tires are nice on this elgin thanks for the critizisim, ,,pb


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2014)

*thank you ,*



jkent said:


> There has been discussion on these bikes lately. It seems several have been showing up for sale.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54746-Value-Range-(Everyone-s-Favorite-Topic)
> Kinda hard to get a good idea of the condition of the bike, the pictures wont blow up to a bigger size.
> JKent



i will try to get this bike now that i see what the others have brought , this one i found is a nice all original bike that is not beat up or molested , ..  pb


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2014)

*i try try tried*



bike said:


> You have been on the net long enough.
> Please make an effort to post decent pictures.
> 
> THANKS!



thanks ,, i did make an effort ,,i am sorta stupid on the photo capture ,, when i am getting the photos 2nd hand ,, may you be blessed with bikes and parts ,wpb


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2014)

*another effort thanks for the whipping*


----------



## jkent (Mar 2, 2014)

Looks like it should have been a Twin 50  or 60? and someone removed the front shroud. You can make out the outline of where it went and the wires coming through the frame, wouldn't these wires be for the front headlight? Please don't criticize me I'm asking not stating, still learning.
JKent


Like this but without the tank... right?
http://bit.ly/1ofUT82


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2014)

*More likely a bug eye*

4 star with painted fenders and rims.

NOTE expensive headlights and mounting
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54746-Value-Range-(Everyone-s-Favorite-Topic)

Pix are gettin there!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 2, 2014)

With this guard, I would bet it is a 4-star missing its shroud and twin lights.
I cannot see the pic as I write this, but the tires struck me as modern replacements.
I'd buy that for 500 all day, every day.
Chris


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2014)

*thanks*

thats what i thought ,i appreciate the help , i do not think this example ever had headlights, i am trying to find my elgin archive of books and info . pb


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2014)

*Walter@*



walter branche said:


> thats what i thought ,i appreciate the help , i do not think this example ever had headlights, i am trying to find my elgin archive of books and info . pb




the pod on the back is a battery tray and horn unit
THIS IS ONLY ON LIGHTED BIKES models 40 50 60 and 4 star

the switches are in the head shround   pot metal piece found on >>>all<<< twin bar models. 20 +30 had no light switch or horn button nor pod on rear.

Trust me I have never lead your wrong.


----------



## jkent (Mar 2, 2014)

Good information. Thanks, JKent


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 2, 2014)

contrast kinda blown out, are the fenders painted? Check them with a magnet.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2014)

*head shroud missing ??*

thanks MR,PAUL , i do not care if the fenders are painted , this bike is cool for 500.00 pb


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2014)

*care is not the point*



walter branche said:


> thanks MR,PAUL , i do not care if the fenders are painted , this bike is cool for 500.00 pb




the point is higher end models used aluminum and occasionally chrome- so this is germain to asking how much to pay.


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2014)

*education*

thanks , i love to learn , every now and then i let my stupid out , lately it seems to be a full time job ,.. my bad if i caused any problem ,, thanks again for the help ,if anyone else bids on the bike ,be sure you know the total cost , because it will get expensive , for tax and shipping ,. been there,seen it ,, hope to do it without to much moola


----------



## bike (Mar 2, 2014)

*Walter there is no problem*



walter branche said:


> thanks , i love to learn , every now and then i let my stupid out , lately it seems to be a full time job ,.. my bad if i caused any problem ,, thanks again for the help ,if anyone else bids on the bike ,be sure you know the total cost , because it will get expensive , for tax and shipping ,. been there,seen it ,, hope to do it without to much moola




just trying to put the info out there


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2014)

*thanks 3 or more times*

hi, i see the wires for the  missing front part ,, thanks again , its on the cabe now ,so it will get bid up out of my play money ,.  18 percent buyers premium + shipping thanks again for the help ,.  wpb they charge close to 500.00 to ship something like this ,at least they wanted that much the last time i was trying to get a piece of junk bike .. pb


----------



## jkent (Mar 2, 2014)

18 percent buyers premium + $500 to ship???? who the **** is this? My god that highway robbery!
JKent


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2014)

*bunch of gobble de goop*

they wanted 275.00 to ship a bike frame with 1 wheel pb


----------



## jkent (Mar 2, 2014)

I bought a pistol though Auction Zip about a year ago and won t for $250 by the time I got it home I had every bit of $500 in the dam thing. If I had known then what I know now. I wouldn't have paid $100 for it. 
JKent


----------



## walter branche (Mar 2, 2014)

*thanks*

i thought it was only me ,, i appreciate hearing of another situation , i will be there and hope to buy it for around 750.00 , that might be wishful thinking ??!!!,


----------



## walter branche (Mar 8, 2014)

*770.00*

elgin twin sold for 770.00 plus 18.5 percent buyers premium and plus on that 6.5 florida sales tax


----------



## rockabillyjay (Mar 8, 2014)

It's one of these minus headshroud & lights..value on these seems to fluctuate wildly. Defiantly not a Twin 50-60


----------



## walter branche (Mar 8, 2014)

*thanks*

i was trying to get it for a parts bike because some expensive parts were missing ,, got outbid, so thats o k ,. i get good deals all the time ,, thanks for the info ,and photo ,,wpb


----------

